# Chart help



## FreeRangeMama (Nov 22, 2001)

So, did I ovulate? Should I be buying another pg test? Help!!

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/113aa


----------



## Lisashepp (Feb 12, 2002)

I would say yes, and yes!

Good luck!


----------

